# Stirring ground pork for Chinese dumplings in one direction?



## toddnmd (Jul 16, 2016)

So, my Chinese mother-in-law gave me a very concerned look the first time I helped make dumplings for Chinese New Year's, as I did my best to stir the pork mixture, but in alternating directions. She explained (and numerous recipes for Chinese food with a ground pork mixture specifically direct the same thing) to only stir in one direction to keep the meat tender and juicy. Is this really necessary? It takes longer to mix the filling this way, and it's more tiring. If so, what's going on her scientifically?


----------



## WingKKF (Jul 16, 2016)

Science says experiment, try both ways and see if the result differs. Intuition says it's an old wives tale.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 16, 2016)

Folklore.


----------



## toddnmd (Jul 16, 2016)

WingKKF said:


> Intuition says it's an old wives tale.



That's what my intuition is as well. I did a very quick search of Italian meatball recipes, and did not see similar instructions. I'm not sure if I'm going to do the scientific experiment myself. 

FWIW, my MIL also can sniff raw meat mixtures and tell if there is enough salt or not. I've seen her do this often enough to say her method works. My nose is not that good, and/or I don't know what I'm smelling for.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jul 16, 2016)

There's so science to the salt thing as far as olfaction goes. With regard to the minced pork it is possible to overwork any mince so it's possible that a more tiring method of stirring acts as a preventative measure against that. There are Italian recipes I've seen which advocate the use of baking soda for the purpose of tenderizing... Apropos of nothing though really


----------



## TurboScooter (Jul 16, 2016)

It's to keep the kids (or in this case, your son in law) "helping" you stay busy on one simple task for a longer period of time while you do the more finicky stuff. 

There's so many things in cooking (and a bunch of other things) that are done that way because they've always been done that way, and because it's been done that way for so long it's become the "correct" way whether or not it has any basis in reality.


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 16, 2016)

I'll say this. If stirring the pork in one direction only keeps your MIL happy and you in her good graces, then that's all you need to know. Happy MIL contributes to happy wife.


----------



## panda (Jul 16, 2016)

You have to listen to one direction songs while stirring also. Keeps it juicier.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 16, 2016)

TurboScooter said:


> There's so many things in cooking (and a bunch of other things) that are done that way because they've always been done that way, and because it's been done that way for so long it's become the "correct" way whether or not it has any basis in reality.


I run across this all of the time with my wife. Having a technical background myself, I am more of a "what? why? prove it!" type of person. "Because that is how my mom and grandma did it" usually just gets me asking questions or trying to figure out why/ how people would be so set on soemthing that is so arbitrary. In order to more forward/ improve on the more traditional foods we both grew up on, I find it important to examine and try to understand what is behind some of the lore.


----------



## AllanP (Jul 16, 2016)

I remember my grandma stirring only in one direction too when making dumplings.

I don't see how it would make a difference but these old traditions are neat in cooking whether or not it's scientifically proven.


----------



## cosworth (Jul 17, 2016)

It makes no difference in direction. The only difference is how the minced meat was churned out (machine or hand-folded with a chopper) and how it is kneaded. If you are too lazy to hand chop/fold minced meat - ask the butcher to do a coarse mince and finish it at home. Try it and I am sure you can tell the difference in texture. This is a link to a Chinese steamed minced meat recipe. 

http://ieatishootipost.sg/ieat-cooking-show-ep-2-salted-fish-steamed-pork-recipe/


----------

